# Albion V Close Mic



## schrodinger1612 (Oct 18, 2019)

To what extent does the close mic in Albion V sound ‘dry’? I specialise in ambient soundtracks, so this library interests me, but I like to have control over reverb. do Spitfire libraries only work well with eachother or can I create my own virtual space by introducing external elements such as synths, guitars, other libraries etc. What is the next most suitable ‘all in one’ library that’s recorded completely dry?

Although not an all in one, I have been looking at the studio series ; woodwinds, brass, strings etc. Do these have the subtlety required for soundscape work or are they more epic and in your face?


----------



## VVEremita (Oct 19, 2019)

The close mics are not dry, but I'd say they are as close as you'll need them for ambient. The instruments are recorded in sections and for winds and brass we don't know exactly which instrument groups were used. There's not your usual "definition" in the orchestration, plus the articulations are mostly unusual long notes. These patches are soundscapes in their own right. The extra material is very useful for ambient music. Especially the pads made of the warped orchestral material are beautiful. It is a large orchestra in a large hall playing very quiet. That's pretty specific.

The studio orchestra series offer a lot of different instruments, individual and groups, and standard orchestral articulations. Trills, rips, falls, Marcato, Staccato, Staccatissimo etc which you won't need for ambient. But it does include soft articulations. Especially the strings. Flautando, Sul Tasto, Super Sul Tasto played in low dynamics can be used in an atmospheric yet "defined" way. The brass has decent soft layers, but the sound is bright. The winds have soft and hollow sound, but bright and sharp as well. Would be easier to fit it into a mix. It is not epic but dry and versatile. It's "musical" and not "ambient". Made to be lively in musical expression, but not in the way it "lives" when playing textures. Albion V though is perfect for that.

Do you want transparent orchestration or do you just need textures and sound? I could post samples of Albion V close mics vs Studio Orchestra in an Ambient settings, but it would take some days.

Edit: I'd go for Albion V though

Edit 2: I have to add that in my understanding ambient music does not rely on the musical expression of rhythm or melody


----------



## robgb (Oct 19, 2019)

They aren't dry at all. You will have very little control over the room.

As for the studio series, I have the strings and love them. An insane amount of articulations and a nice presence.


----------



## ism (Oct 20, 2019)

Close mics on the Winds in Albion V do give them an quality of definition. When I discovered how much difference the close Mande for the winds, it was like discovering new instruments.


----------

